# Merida Dry Cleaners



## worldnomad (Aug 27, 2015)

Any know where a good dry cleaners are in Merida, I've got some expensive clothes that will get ruined if I take them to the laundry.
Thanks


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

This is a "all of Mexico" forum and while you may get lucky .... it's doubtfull people here will know Merida well enough. I believe YoListo is a message board for the Yucatan


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Ask a fancy hotel where they send their clothes to be dry cleaned. I want to warn you I had many things ruined by dry cleaners in Mexico.


----------



## worldnomad (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks for the advice


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I got the same advice when I bought an expensive bed cover made of wool. I got a recommendation for a dry cleaner, took it there and found out that the cover shrank so much I could not use it anymore so obviously it was not dry cleaned. So go to a hotel to get recommendation , I found out the hard way that some people have no idea about dry cleaning. Only take one piece first, you least favorite. I wish I had taken the measures and a picture of my cover before I took it for the first time..


----------

